

Ask HN: Any new hacker podcasts? - bemmu

I like to have something to listen to on my daily commute. So far I've found Mixergy to be the most reliable entertainer, followed by Stack Overflow. Anything I'm missing? I prefer listening for the simple reason that I get sick on the bus if I try to read something.
======
krs
Here are a few I listen to:

The Command Line Podcast: <http://thecommandline.net/category/podcast/>

Hacker Medley: <http://hackermedley.org/>

Software Engineering Radio: <http://www.se-radio.net/>

FLOSS Weekly: <http://twit.tv/FLOSS>

------
awaretek
There's Python411 at <http://www.awaretek.com/python>

